# The ad for Orlando Cooking Academy



## licia (Feb 19, 2010)

Has anyone noticed the dessert shown on the ad here for the Orlando Cooking Academy.  It looks like a rolled up tortilla with a multi berry sauce over it.  

My question:  How would you prepare the dish?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't find it with Google, but if it looks like a rolled up tortilla, it is possibly a crepe.


----------



## licia (Feb 19, 2010)

I would think there is something inside - maybe sweetened ricotta, or cream cheese or maybe a combination with whipped cream. It looks delicious. I'm sure there are others who are more adept at coming up with ideas of what may be inside - maybe Nutella?


----------



## chefkathleen (Feb 19, 2010)

Can you link us?


----------



## Alix (Feb 19, 2010)

Licia, I think its a crepe with a sweet cream filling and a berry sauce. Do you need a crepe recipe? I'd just mix up some cream cheese with some sugar and maybe some ricotta like you suggested. Roll it in the hot crepe and then pour the warm berry sauce over top. Mmmm!


----------



## licia (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, Alix.  I will try a crepe. I suppose I was being lazy thinking a tortilla would be almost instant. It does look delicious.


----------

